# Fluval 404 vs Emperor 400



## PirAnhA$p3ciAlisT (Oct 21, 2005)

I went to petsmart today and some lady told me that it was better to use one fluval 404 over 2 emperor 400. Is that true? I never used the fluval 404 but have used the emperor 400. Can someone please tell me the difference, which is better, and whatever else I need to know about them. Also I'm running it on a 75 gallon. Thanks


----------



## EvilRaven1031 (Oct 22, 2005)

great question man! im looking for an answer myself, if anyone has an opinion please let us know


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

one emp 400 has a rate of 400 gph and the 404 only has 340 gph that the two emps will do a better filtering job than a 404. smack that lad with your pimp hand


----------



## piranha98 (Jun 15, 2005)

kool thanx for the reply tyler i might do it in my 75


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

I personally like cannister filters better. They hold more bio-media. Also, they don't create the splashing, waterfall noise like HOB filters. I find that so annoying.


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

BTW..... take in the online ad from their website and save major coin.... for instance the xp-3 on the site is ...$104 and in the store its like $175







(talk to the manager if the cashier gives you problems)



dynasty691 said:


> I personally like cannister filters better. They hold more bio-media. Also, they don't create the splashing, waterfall noise like HOB filters. I find that so annoying.


true also...

I like using both, its hard to get a lot of surface aggitation with the canisters. However they have tons of more room for media like rings and other bio- media... so IMO both are good....

however on smaller tanks <100g, I think canisters are somewhat of a waste for p's cause one can only put 4 in there on a good day. Probably more like 3... thus, not producing copious amounts of waste. So in my smaller tanks I use HOB filters.. This is all my opinion only I hope this helps you...


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

There different type of filters , one is a top water(emp) and one is for the bottom(Fluval) or where ever you decide to put it , and or at what angle . However the fluval is not a top water filter .

I would do 2 emps and 1 fluval 404


----------



## swrve (Jan 8, 2005)

i have a fluval 404 and an emp 400 on my 55. i first had only the fluval on for about 6 months, and i gotta say....if i were to do one over the other, i would definately do the fluval. its way quieter, and has a lot of room for biomedia. the emp can be kinda loud and annoying, but it does a great job as well. if i were you, i would put two ac 110's on your 75 and pack them with biomedia. i have one on my 30 gallon, and i love it....does a great job filtering, has lots of biomedia room, and is super quiet.
also...i have it turned all the way down, because they produce a lot of current.
shawn


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

my emp has some room for biomedia, but it also has the bio wheels. The fluval has it beat it media capacity


----------



## Oscar5001 (Sep 22, 2005)

Dr Exum said:


> I personally like cannister filters better. They hold more bio-media. Also, they don't create the splashing, waterfall noise like HOB filters. I find that so annoying.


true also...

I like using both, its hard to get a lot of surface aggitation with the canisters. However they have tons of more room for media like rings and other bio- media... so IMO both are good....

however on smaller tanks <100g, I think canisters are somewhat of a waste for p's cause one can only put 4 in there on a good day. Probably more like 3... thus, not producing copious amounts of waste. So in my smaller tanks I use HOB filters.. This is all my opinion only I hope this helps you...
[/quote]

Good advice on the price match







. Most times thay wont say sh*t. I bought another Emp 400 just last night at Petsmart for $42.99. IMO Id take a 404 over ONE emp 400, but not two. Two emps will do a better job.


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

IMO the 404 is better just due to the bio hold like many have said. but when it comes to price, compared to the 404 the Emp 400 is great!!! i love the Emps ive used them since i can remember and havnt had a problem. both are truly great filters but a canister may be the best bet. just my 2cents


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

dynasty691 said:


> one emp 400 has a rate of 400 gph and the 404 only has 340 gph that the two emps will do a better filtering job than a 404. smack that lad with your pimp hand


flow rate has really nothing to do with quality filtration. Eheims have low flow but are among the best filtration out there. With that 404 you can use 3 baskets full of media and the 4th baster full of filter floss or more media. How much media can you even throw in a emp 400?


----------



## steve1337 (Oct 25, 2005)

well what does the bio wheels on an amp 400 equate to? do the bio wheels house as much bacteria as say 1/2 lb's of ceramic rings? If we can determine that then we can probobly compare the 2 better in terms of media capacity.

Im pretty sure that my emp 400 can hold just as much media as my magnum 350 canister if not more...


----------



## LGHT (Nov 9, 2005)

Go with a fluval emps are a bucket of crap with a big motor. Fluvals are just lightyears ahead of them as far as technology. 1 404 in a 65 gallon and life couldn't be much easier.


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

emps are not buckets of crap i love mine and it works great. Why didnt you like the emp?


----------



## antij0sh (Aug 12, 2005)

I like running at least one canister with no screen on the intake just because you can let it suck up large debris just making it easier to get it out in the long run.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

gamgenius said:


> I personally like cannister filters better. They hold more bio-media. Also, they don't create the splashing, waterfall noise like HOB filters. I find that so annoying.


Cannisters usually give you more room to put media. Plus alot quieter.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

Why dont you run both ? 1 emperor 400 & 1 fluval 404 and you have the best of both worlds lol


----------



## piranha threat (Jan 1, 2004)

I have an Emp 400 on one 55 gal. and a Fluval 404 on another 55 gal. Both create crystal clear water. The Emp can be a noise trap at times and sometimes has a hard time getting primed (this has annoyed the hell out of me). The bio-wheels will stop spinning at times and they need the water poured out of them. Other than that, it's a fine filter. Not much room for filter media.

The 404 is as quiet as can be. Tons of media space and easy to setup. Comes with plenty of hose and connects to the aquarium fairly well. No problems with this one as of yet. Other than is cost double of my Emp.


----------



## piranha98 (Jun 15, 2005)

i have a fluval 404 it spits out the water pretty quick and yea wat does it have to do with flitration?


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> flow rate has really nothing to do with quality filtration.










Good thing someone noticed that, I was about to say the same thing.

I'd say that out of the box, the 404 will have better mechanical filtration, while the 400's will have better biological filtration, judging from my experience with both.

I personally have 2 Emps and 1 404 on my 110 gallon. It keeps my water crystal clear with weekly water changes, and I have plants which are constantly dropping dead leaves etc. into the water.


----------

